# Probing Ideas: Is there interest in this?



## Inchoroi (Aug 30, 2017)

I've got an itch. An itch to worldbuild and write a campaign, and I'm considering using OLD, and, since its Open License, I considered perhaps publishing it. 

Is this something that people would want? My own writing style is extremely detailed and very sandbox-heavy, which makes me wonder: what kind of campaigns would people want? 

OLD, at least as much as I've read on the website, seems to lend itself to sword and sorcery types of campaigns, so that's what I'm considering, but no idea as to what kind of campaign that it will involve.


----------



## Inchoroi (Aug 30, 2017)

Thoughts:

*Iron Age Sword & Sorcery:* In the absence of anything else I can think of so far, I have this urge for an iron age setting, late to middle Iron Age sort of thing. 

*Secret:* The campaign would hinge around an NPC that has the ability to change life; essentially immortal, she was crucified and burned at the stake for her cruelty and insanity. Of course, this did not kill her; the culture that defeated her locked her within an enormous necropolis within the ruins of her empire, and hoped that she would never be discovered. Of course, that's exactly what happens. But, she's essentially a burnt corpse, so she needs power, drained from living creatures. She has the ability to create new life, horrible creatures and subtle monsters, that sort of thing.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2017)

I'd buy it!


----------



## Inchoroi (Aug 31, 2017)

Morrus said:


> I'd buy it!




Well, at least I got that going! I gotta save up for a hardcopy of OLD now, and get some notebooks...


----------



## Inchoroi (Aug 31, 2017)

Would it be possible to get a PDF of the SRD that contains the Open Gaming Content? I like to write with a pencil and hardcover book using my tablet for reference stuff, but the tablet sucks for displaying webpages. I can just create one, of course, but rather would not go to all that trouble.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 31, 2017)

Inchoroi said:


> Would it be possible to get a PDF of the SRD that contains the Open Gaming Content? I like to write with a pencil and hardcover book using my tablet for reference stuff, but the tablet sucks for displaying webpages. I can just create one, of course, but rather would not go to all that trouble.




There isn't one, sorry! Just the web page.


----------

